# How do you delete your account on here?



## oldmountvernon (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## smoke show (Jun 14, 2013)

Are you leaving us?

I'm sure a mod will help when they see this thread.

Can't pm ya. Shut that off already?


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 14, 2013)

Uh oh, Why would ya wanna leave? Hopefully you'll re-consider cus we'll all miss ya!


----------



## saladdin (Jun 14, 2013)

Sell your pellet stove and move to oil? That'll get you kicked out, fast.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought the only way out is death


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 14, 2013)

delete an account?....gosh, I thought you just stopped logging in.


----------



## mralias (Jun 14, 2013)

I suspect it has something to do with this. Just a guess though.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...contractor-energy-doctor.110632/#post-1463020

Would be a shame if you left though.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 14, 2013)

mralias said:


> I suspect it has something to do with this. Just a guess though. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...contractor-energy-doctor.110632/#post-1463020
> 
> Would be a shame if you left though.


Don't mess with OMV!

I suspect you may be right. What? Is OMV pissed that his post got moved?

Dude, don't take your ball and go home....let's work it out!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the thread mralias ... explains why he's gone.  Just trying to give his fellow burners a heads up about a contractor who does not protect his clients when he's in their home.   Wonder what kind of work he was getting done?

OMV, if you check in, your message got out anyway


----------



## Defiant (Jun 14, 2013)

We love you OMV ! Even though you are a pellet theiving son of a #$%@!*....


----------



## Tweed (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn, away for months, stop by to check out my pellet homies and find out OMV is gone.   it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## iceguy4 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 17, 2013)

You still pissed about that thread being moved? I moved it because more people than just folks in the pellet room need to know about that company.


----------



## iceguy4 (Jun 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You still pissed about that thread being moved? I moved it because more people than just folks in the pellet room need to know about that company.


  Maybe post it BOTH places..


----------



## St_Earl (Jun 17, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> Maybe post it BOTH places..


agreed.
i almost never look anywhere but the pellet mill when i'm here.
i understand mods moving it though too.

hope this ends up as just a small glitch/bump in the road and you are with us this winter, OMV.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 17, 2013)

They must have been casing his stash of Somersets......great job getting that van so close guys...I thought it was blue????blue


----------



## billb3 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't often parse the pellet forum.
I may have missed it there.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 17, 2013)

OK, if OMV is gone I need to find another "Pellet Pirate". any volunteers out there??? The initiation is a simple process just give me half your stash and you are in


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 17, 2013)

To answer the OP question.

Send a PM to member webmaster. Or an email to webmaster@hearth.com


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 17, 2013)

Defiant said:


> OK, if OMV is gone I need to find another "Pellet Pirate". any volunteers out there??? The initiation is a simple process just give me half your stash and you are in


 
Okay, I have 3 bags left. How do you want me to package the half bag????


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 17, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooo!
Ok...


----------



## briansol (Jun 17, 2013)

don't leave OMV.  having a thread moved is not the end of the world.

If you want everyone to see it, put a link to it in your sig!  in big letters!  it will be on all your posts for all to see everywhere!


sucks that you got cased out.  it happens all the time, unfortunately.   I never let a contractor leave my sight when they are in my house.   I'm that annoying guy looking over the tech's shoulder, or at least a few feet away at all times.   My bedroom doors are closed, etc.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 18, 2013)

heat seeker said:


> Okay, I have 3 bags left. How do you want me to package the half bag????


I am not fussy. Surprise me


----------



## Ashful (Jun 18, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> agreed.
> i almost never look anywhere but the pellet mill when i'm here.


 

... and perhaps even more of us never look in the pellet room.  

I was actually trying to find a way to filter _out_ the Pellet Room and the Boiler Room, in the What's New page... doesn't appear you can do it, though.


----------



## mralias (Jun 18, 2013)

A pellet mafia? With a pellet Don too? hmmmm does have its possibilities. I'll have to go talk to dat guy about dat ting.


----------



## St_Earl (Jun 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> ... and perhaps even more of us never look in the pellet room.
> 
> I was actually trying to find a way to filter _out_ the Pellet Room and the Boiler Room, in the What's New page... doesn't appear you can do it, though.


 


of course.
my complete post gives the context as i intended. "i understand mods moving it though too..." 

the "agreed" is in reply to the person suggesting posting it _in both places._


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 18, 2013)

Defiant said:


> I am not fussy. Surprise me


 
Does that mean you shave?


----------



## Defiant (Jun 18, 2013)

vinny11950 said:


> Does that mean you shave?


Only if I have to


----------



## save$ (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't miss out on a lot of really interesting post by other fellow forum members.  Instead of just going to the pellet forum as I had done since joining in '08' I now look at the top tool bar and open "what's new" and " recent activity".  Lots more good reading there and many helpful hints,  plus that good dose of humor that make this forum a good place to hang out in.  The DIY and picture forums are especially good.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 18, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> of course.
> my complete post gives the context as i intended. "i understand mods moving it though too..."


 

Oh, there you go being all amicable, while I'm trying to start a woodburners vs. pellet pigs war.  Rumble after school!


----------



## joescho (Jun 18, 2013)

mralias said:


> A pellet mafia? With a pellet Don too?


 
Would that be Don2222?


----------



## webbie (Jun 18, 2013)

The answer is simple - you stop logging in and lose the bookmark. At worst, you will get one email a year....which you can then yell at me about. Or, change your email here (you can do it yourself) to a dead account or an account you use to garner spam.

Done......


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 18, 2013)

...like the Hotel California....you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.....


----------



## joescho (Jun 19, 2013)

All kidding aside.  OMV was quite the asset around here.  Hope he changes his mind.


----------



## whlago (Jun 19, 2013)

This could be a ploy on OMV's part to lull you into believing your pellets are safe....don't let your guard down..lock up your stash


----------



## Defiant (Jun 19, 2013)

whlago said:


> This could be a ploy on OMV's part to lull you into believing your pellets are safe....don't let your guard down..lock up your stash


I think he went undercover and is working on a new pellet thieving scheme


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 19, 2013)

webbie said:


> The answer is simple - you stop logging in and lose the bookmark. At worst, you will get one email a year....which you can then yell at me about. Or, change your email here (you can do it yourself) to a dead account or an account you use to garner spam.
> 
> Done......


He does have cameras all over his property...can we say paranoid? Maybe he doesn't want you folks having his private information either. Perhaps even the mods are part of the conspiracy. You bastards.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 19, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Perhaps even the mods are part of the conspiracy. You bastards.


 
The milk in your refrigerator is expired.


----------



## webbie (Jun 19, 2013)

That does it, Scott. I'm going to "Spokeo" you!


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2013)

And you are cheating yourself by not brushing your teeth the suggest amount of time in the morning.


----------



## fossil (Jun 19, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Maybe he doesn't want you folks having his private information either. Perhaps even the mods are part of the conspiracy.


 
I don't want anyone's private information.  There's already TMI in lots of posts on these forums.


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> I don't want anyone's private information.


 
I don't do any data collection - I just tapped into Delta-T's live video feed.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 19, 2013)

I bet I could get myself deleted.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> I don't do any data collection - I just tapped into Delta-T's live video feed.


I don't care what you think you saw...I was working out...I always wear my mankini when I working out, you know that, right?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 19, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I don't care what you think you saw...I was working out...I always wear my mankini when I working out, you know that, right?


 

What in the world did that thing in the back of the top row of the cabinets to the right of the stove used to be? Ewwww...


----------



## fossil (Jun 19, 2013)

Twinkies.  Deep fried.


----------



## whlago (Jun 19, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> bet I could get myself deleted​


 Don't leave us Gerry Cheevers


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't get the Spokeo reference...I'm very uncultured.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 20, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I don't care what you think you saw...I was working out...I always wear my mankini when I working out, you know that, right?


 
Same here . . . it's quite comfortable.


----------



## smoke show (Jun 20, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Same here . . . it's quite comfortable.


There was a dude wearing that get up at the local polar plunge this winter. I guess the shrinkage from the cold water caused the slingshot to shift to the side.  The crappy part about the whole situation was all the children in the audience.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I don't care what you think you saw...I was working out...I always wear my mankini when I working out, you know that, right?


 
No-no, I have yours blocked for obvious reasons.  I was just linking to the feed that you have on Scott.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 20, 2013)

GREAT! so much for "super sneaky sneaking" Jags...now I gotta put on my ninja suit, sneak in there, take all my camera junk and find someone else to spy on. A secret agents work is never done.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2013)

Baaa - don't worry about it.  He will never find the wireless camera you mounted in his pet goldfishes eye in the hanging goldfish tank in the bathroom.


----------



## St_Earl (Jun 20, 2013)

what has been seen cannot be unseen! argh.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 23, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> I don't get the Spokeo reference...I'm very uncultured.


ok, found it...that's kinda scary and reassuring all at the same time


----------

